# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > سوال: import/export از اکسل به پایگاه داده

## nickandish

با سلا م به همه دوستان

من می خوام از طریق برنامم  یک سری اطلاعات رو از فایل اکسل به پایگاه دادم وارد کنم . البته بعضی فیلد های خاص جدول از اکسل استخراج میشه. و همینطور اطلاعاتی از پایگاه داده ام رو می خوام در فایل اکسل وارد کنم.

ممنون میشم اگر من رو راهنمایی کنید . اولین بار هست این کار رو میخوام انجام بدم و هیچی راجع بهش نمی دونم . در همین سایت سرچ کردم ولی چیز کاملی پیذا نکردم که تازه با C++‎ builder باشه . اگر خودتان راهنمایی کنید و یا تاپیک کاملی باشه که معرفی کنید و یا نمونه برنامه برام بذارین ممنون میشم. :خجالت:  

بی صبرانه منتظر پاسخ سخاوتمندانه همه شما هستم .

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> من می خوام از طریق برنامم یک سری اطلاعات رو از فایل اکسل به پایگاه دادم وارد کنم .


من در این مورد تخصصی ندارم چون تابه حال این کار را انجام نداده ام.  :لبخند: 



> و همینطور اطلاعاتی از پایگاه داده ام رو می خوام در فایل اکسل وارد کنم.


این کار را معمولاً موتورهای گزارش سازها می توانند انجام دهند. به عنوان مثال شما با کامپوننت های Fast Report می توانید این کار را انجام دهید.

----------


## ELI994

وارد کردن  اطلاعات از فایل اکسل به پایگاه
ممکنه برای جواب دادن به این سئوال کمی دیر شده باشه ولی این امکان هم وجود داره که به درد بقیه دوستان بخوره . ایشالله 
برای وارد کردن اطلاعات  از طریق پایگاه داده SQL :
بر روی نام دیتابیس کلیک راست کرده و گزینه import را انتخاب می کنید و در پنجره اول بعد از next  ---- data Source را  microsoft excel 97-2000 انتخاب و از قسمت file name فایل را درج و در مرحله بعدی مقصد که همان sql است را مشخص و در قسمت پایین نام دیتا بیس و next دو بار انجام می شود و در پنجره بعدی sheetهایی که میخواهید از آن اطلاعات وارد دیتابیس شود را انتخاب و next های متوالی و تمام 


ارسال اطلاعات از پایگاه داده به اکسل :
همونطور که دوستمون گفتن باید در گزارشگیری این کار رو انجام دهید فقط قبل از این کار در DataMadule ایجاد شده از نوار ابزار fast report Export گزینه FrxXLS Export را درج کنید تا در فست ریپورت امکان ارسال به اکسل را داشته باشید 
امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه

----------

